# Triple Boot Idea (Webos,cm7.1,cm9)



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

Hear me out on this one before you shoot me down.

Alpha2.1 has become pretty much a daily for me, with the only real nuisance being the wifi issues. My understanding from other posts is that Alpha3 will be released before moving on to ICS for CM9. If wifi is fixed in Alpha3, it would become a definite daily for me. That said, when CM9 eventually comes out I would like to check it out and provide feedback, but would prefer not to dump a familiar and possibly more stable CM7.1 until CM9 becomes as stable.

My question is this. Would it be worth the trouble to setup moboot to triple boot WebOS, CM7.1 and CM9? I doubt the CM team would want to bother with it, but I haven't dealt with moboot until this project. Would it be pretty much the same as editing Grub on a PC to triple boot?

Thank you for your opinion, and thank you to the developers for all they have done.

(FYI, I posted this in the "other" forum 12 hours ago, over 150 views but no replies. Oh well.)


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

Try this: make a nandroid backup of CM7
install cm9
test it out. if you don't like it:
restore CM7

no need to do a triple boot.


----------



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

mputtr said:


> Try this: make a nandroid backup of CM7
> install cm9
> test it out. if you don't like it:
> restore CM7
> ...


Agreed, ALWAYS backup first. Probably what I'll end up doing.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

While backing up CM7 and then loading CM9 is probably what I will do, I'd be willing to sacrifice the extra disk space to be able to triple boot and be able to play around with CM9 while still having all the CM7 goodness available.


----------



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> While backing up CM7 and then loading CM9 is probably what I will do, I'd be willing to sacrifice the extra disk space to be able to triple boot and be able to play around with CM9 while still having all the CM7 goodness available.


That was my thought on the matter. Being able to switch between the two without repeated backup/restore cycles would also make it easier to compare the two.


----------



## p2k (Nov 22, 2011)

I believe they said they would not release CM9 until it was running as well or better than CM7



nomedias said:


> Hear me out on this one before you shoot me down.
> 
> Alpha2.1 has become pretty much a daily for me, with the only real nuisance being the wifi issues. My understanding from other posts is that Alpha3 will be released before moving on to ICS for CM9. If wifi is fixed in Alpha3, it would become a definite daily for me. That said, when CM9 eventually comes out I would like to check it out and provide feedback, but would prefer not to dump a familiar and possibly more stable CM7.1 until CM9 becomes as stable.
> 
> ...


----------

